# identifying 4500 loader/backhoe controls



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a 4500 loader/ backhoe that I purchased a few years ago. I only use it for moving dirt and millings around. There are some controls on it that I have not needed or used I'll say. Any help would be great. I'm adding pics. 
Top picture is connected to the drum in second pic.
Third pic is a small pedal on side of right foot rest, behind it is a pedal that also connects to the fourth pic. The two on the foot rest are not even seen when side covers are on.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Try to find an Owner's Manual for the tractor.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry for the gross pictures. they were taken before i washed it down.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry for the gross pictures. they were taken before i washed it down.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Hacke, Thanks so much. Diff locks both axles? e brake works how?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

mrcollector said:


> Hacke, Thanks so much. Diff locks both axles? e brake works how?


The differential lock disables the differential function, so the rear axle is driven as it was one solid axle. If one wheel loses traction and spins, the other does nothing and the tractor will not move. You push the pedal down until you feel the lock engage, then let go. Now the axle halves are locked together, and the lock disengages when both wheels pulls normally. Brake slightly single wheel left and right to make sure that the lock is disengaged.

If the differential lock is not helping/working, you can instead brake the spinning wheel enough to make the other wheel turn.


The emergency brake lever controls a friction disc brake (inside the round housing) that is connected to the transmission. When it is pulled, the transmission is blocked and both wheels are stopped (via the drive pinion). When you drive in traffic, or in higher speeds generally, and have forgotten to lock the brake pedals together, there is a risk that the foot slips on the pedals and the tractor makes a sudden turn. That can cause serious accidents. Even if the pedals are locked together, there is also a risk that the wheel brakes do not brake evenly, also resulting in a turn. Therefore the emergency brake.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Hacke said:


> The differential lock disables the differential function, so the rear axle is driven as it was one solid axle. If one wheel loses traction and spins, the other does nothing and the tractor will not move. You push the pedal down until you feel the lock engage, then let go. Now the axle halves are locked together, and the lock disengages when both wheels pulls normally. Brake slightly single wheel left and right to make sure that the lock is disengaged.
> 
> If the differential lock is not helping/working, you can instead brake the spinning wheel enough to make the other wheel turn.
> 
> ...


Hacke, Thanks so much, You are very good at explaining your answers. And it's very clear that you really took the time to read and answer with knowledge.
If you don't mind, I would like to pick your mind a little more. I placed a post under lubrication trying to find out what fluid went in my trans. I have a 4 speed power shuttle. I had gotten it hot and fluid was coming out the shifter boot. It smelled like burnt auto trans fluid. My manual only gave a Ford part #. Somebody told me what oil to use. My manual says 17qts. Manual shows a small plug on left side of trans case. says to fill until oil comes out of that hole. My trans. does not have a small plug on the sides. There are two big plugs 1&1/16" hex. and my fill is a 2" plug on the trans top cover with a 1&1/16" hex. I drained out about 23 qts. Didn't look milky.The 2 big plugs are not plugs as i'm sure you know. Long bolts with a point. When I removed and saw the length and actual size and shape, I knew it was not a plug for checking the fluid level. I looked in the hole and saw a piece of metal with a hole in that matched the pin on the end of the bolt. It was dropped down a little not in line with the hole. I was able to bend a piece of rod and going through the oil fill hole align it and install bolt. I changed the filter and put in 17qts. Is there a way to check oil level. I have no shifter pattern on the trans cover, so my friend had it in 4th and moving a lot of dirt. Reason for it getting hot and going into neutral until it cooled for 5 min.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not familiar with the industrials. I have a 4000, which is the base model for 4500. Some parts and functions are alike, some are not. I happen to have an Owner's Handbook for industrials, but it is of very bad quality. It is not possible to determine which transmission it gives instructions for in different parts of the document. However, I attach a picture which shows the level plugs this crappy handbook illustrates. Hope someone with more knowledge than me can jump in and help.

To have more precise data about your tractor, could you get the numbers stamped on the lug behind the starter motor?
Instructions here:


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

I checked under the foot rest and yes there is what appears to be a 3/8" pipe plug. My book shows the plug on left side and it looks like 1/2". I have nothing on left side except the giant bolt that holds something in the trans. The plug under the foot rest seems to low for 17qts of oil. 17qts. comes up pretty far. Are all 4500 industrial?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

mrcollector said:


> I checked under the foot rest and yes there is what appears to be a 3/8" pipe plug. My book shows the plug on left side and it looks like 1/2". I have nothing on left side except the giant bolt that holds something in the trans. The plug under the foot rest seems to low for 17qts of oil. 17qts. comes up pretty far. Are all 4500 industrial?


My handbook is probably only showing the plugs for the non-converter transmission.
No signs of a dipstick hole in the transmission cover?
No signs of a dipstick on the underside of the filler plug?

Yes, 4500 is an industrial version of model 4000, just like 4550 is. There were other 4000 industrials made by external manufacturers, that built their loader/backhoe tractors on skidded units from Ford.

Please, try to get the numbers, so we know what you have.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Stamped by starter boss C469710.
Opposite side boss 4E28C below it is 70D03
Hood tag tractor #C469710. Model D5011F. Unit 5E29B. Engine 5D15B. Trans 4E28C. Axle 5C14C


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

On left side, there could be an H in front of the 70D03


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is good, no surprises:
4500, diesel and 4x4 torque converter power reversing transmission without PTO.
The tractor was assembled May 29, 1975, in the USA.

This is a late 1000-series industrial. Maybe transmissions developed for a new series were used at the time, and manuals do not match. I looked at later models (535 and 550) with the same transmission, and they have either a dipstick attached to the filler plug, or a separate dipstick. Now that you have the correct level, you could easily make a dipstick.


----------



## mrcollector (Mar 22, 2021)

Here are pics of top and both sides.


----------

